# Stuffed Trout Fillets



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

This is a very tasty recipe.......

*Indredients-* (serves 2)
4 trout fillets (no skin)
8 large fresh shrimp (peeled/veined/tail removed)
several sprigs of fresh dill
1/2 cup decent dry white wine
freshly crushed black pepper
cajun seasoning

Preheat your over to 375. Pour wine into cookie sheet. lay you trout fillets on the cookie sheet. Season both sides of trout and the shrimp with pepper and cajun seasoning. Place 2 shrimps and a couple pieces of dill on the ends of each fillet. Roll the fillets up and bake for 25 minutes.

You don't need a sauce for this but you can make a white wine reduction or hollandaise sauce to drizzle over top. Serve this with an ice cole pinot grigio, ceasar salad and a slap of garlic bread and your signifigant other will thank you for certain


----------

